# The Importance of Battery Wraps



## mza786 (26/7/18)

hi guys i need some help i did very stupid thing this morning i was putting my battery and some how the battery started smoking i think i somehow shorted the battery out, but inside the battery compartment a bit of plastic melted, now its difficult to put another battery in, will it be safe to force a battery in and still vape or is this mod dead now, im not sure if this is the right section to be posting in.


----------



## Anvil (26/7/18)

Personally I wouldn't risk it at all. You don't know how the first battery shorted so what's to say the next one won't short as well? Also, the plastic that melted says there was enough heat to do serious damage, so the next battery you force in might be an even worse outcome. I would dispose of the battery and the mod. I don't see any good reason to risk your hands/face to a venting or exploding battery.

Edit and update: Now that we've seen the cause of the short was a lack of a battery wrap I think that the mod is probably still okay to use, provided none of it's components got too damaged. I'm just glad this didn't go as sideways as it could have.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## SHiBBY (26/7/18)

If you were in Cape Town I would have said come around so I can check it out for you, but unfortunately that won't be possible. Photos perhaps? Get some of the battery and the burnt compartment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mza786 (26/7/18)

i tried to clean out the burnt plastic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (26/7/18)

chuck the battery bro that is for sure

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Raindance (26/7/18)

Were you running that LG chock without a battery wrap?

Regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Anvil (26/7/18)

vicTor said:


> chuck the battery bro that is for sure


The fact that there is burning by the positive contact would make me nervous as hell to put another one in there...

Also, please tell me you had a wrap on that battery when you put it in...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Raindance (26/7/18)

vicTor said:


> chuck the battery bro that is for sure


First wrap it up in plastic to prevent further shorts though. 

Regards

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## mza786 (26/7/18)

i have another battery thats wrapped and no last night the wrap came loose so i took it off

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## mza786 (26/7/18)

Raindance said:


> First wrap it up in plastic to prevent further shorts though.
> 
> Regards


that battery is dead will have to throw is away

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Befokski (26/7/18)

oh man oh-man... Could possibly be the reason why the battery shorted...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (26/7/18)

mza786 said:


> i have another battery thats wrapped and no last night the wrap came loose so i took it off



I think that's your problem right there. AFAIK the outer ring area is still part of the negative terminal.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SHiBBY (26/7/18)

mza786 said:


> i tried to clean out the burnt plastic
> View attachment 139950
> View attachment 139951



Righto, post-mortem time:

The location and burn pattern on the battery suggests a insulation rupture from repeated battery insertions and removals. Over time, as the positive pin slides over the side of the battery, in thins and eventually ruptures the insulation wrap on the rim of the battery, which, despite being at the top, forms part of the negative pole. Upon inserting/removing a battery with such a rupture at an angle where the positive pin slides over the rupture, there's a brief moment where it's possible for wider pin types to contact both the battery's positive pin and rim at the location of the rupture, therefore creating a short circuit and causing the battery to vent. So as far as the battery goes, it's dead. You will most likely not see any voltage across that battery anymore and can dispose of it.

As for the mod, I would not necessarily say that it's dead. The short happened outside of the mod's electronics in the battery bay and the damage in the picture appears to be the sole result of the heat generated by the venting battery. As long as the integrity of the surrounding plastic has not been compromised to a point where the sprung pin is not longer making decent contact with a new battery, you should be able to just clean it up and keep going in my opinion.

UPDATE:



mza786 said:


> last night the wrap came loose so i took it off



That's your cause right there. No wrap has the same effect as a ruptured wrap.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Raindance (26/7/18)

mza786 said:


> i have another battery thats wrapped and no last night the wrap came loose so i took it off


I sit here trying to reply but words elude me. If there were such a thing as mortal vaping sins this would be it. Of all your vape gear, your battery wraps are the most impotand part by far.
.......


Regards

Reactions: Agree 10


----------



## Raindance (26/7/18)

Seeing I'm still speechless, please watch the above.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## aktorsyl (26/7/18)

It's like saying the railing on your balcony looks unsightly so you just removed it.
I'm not putting you down here, but this isn't a YOLO-challenge, it's dangerous material and you need to learn how to use it and what the consequences would be for using it incorrectly - before touching another battery. Last thing the vaping industry needs now is an exploded-battery article in the local news.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## mza786 (26/7/18)

tried the other battery all is working seems fine, problem was this was my back up battery and the normal 1 was charging and i was lazy to go out and get another wrap before i started vaping, but i guess lesson learnt no wrap no vape just glad nothing worst happened

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance (26/7/18)

@mza786 , you are so lucky this did not end as bad as it could have been. Sorry if some of our reactions seem a bit harsh butseriously boet, you dodged one heck of a bullet here. Ok, blaming you for not knowing does not make sense, most of us were under the impression these batteries are no more than big Duracell penlights before we learned the truth. The fact is these are very volatile and dangerous high power cells that need to be handled and maintained with care. You can not just pop them in your pocket or handbag with your car keys, they could short out and explode. There is plenty of video material of exploding vapes on youtube. Check it out, you will see what i meant by you dodging a bullet.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 4


----------



## mza786 (26/7/18)

Raindance said:


> @mza786 , you are so lucky this did not end as bad as it could have been. Sorry if some of our reactions seem a bit harsh butseriously boet, you dodged one heck of a bullet here. Ok, blaming you for not knowing does not make sense, most of us were under the impression these batteries are no more than big Duracell penlights before we learned the truth. The fact is these are very volatile and dangerous high power cells that need to be handled and maintained with care. You can not just pop them in your pocket or handbag with your car keys, they could short out and explode. There is plenty of video material of exploding vapes on youtube. Check it out, you will see what i meant by you dodging a bullet.
> 
> Regards


thanks for the replies no offence taken, it was a stupid mistake on my part, i was not paying attention, i was not even looking at the mod when i put the battery in, and only realized what was happening when i smelt the plastic, thanks for the replies again

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (26/7/18)

mza786 said:


> thanks for the replies no offence taken, it was a stupid mistake on my part, i was not paying attention, i was not even looking at the mod when i put the battery in, and only realized what was happening when i smelt the plastic, thanks for the replies again


School fees paid, lessons learned. Let us hope your experience serves as a lesson to others whom may not have known about battery safety as well. Thanks for posting.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Bulldog (26/7/18)

mza786 said:


> thanks for the replies no offence taken, it was a stupid mistake on my part, i was not paying attention, i was not even looking at the mod when i put the battery in, and only realized what was happening when i smelt the plastic, thanks for the replies again


Just happy it was not worse, hopefully others reading this realise how important a simple battery wrap is.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## mza786 (26/7/18)

Bulldog said:


> Just happy it was not worse, hopefully others reading this realise how important a simple battery wrap is.


100% lets hope out of my stupidity someone could benefit

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Gimli (26/7/18)

I think this thread should be renamed so more people might read it and see how easily things can go wrong with these batteries

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Stosta (26/7/18)

Gimli said:


> I think this thread should be renamed so more people might read it and see how easily things can go wrong with these batteries


Think that would be a great idea and very beneficial. Is the OP @mza786 happy for us to change the title to something like "The Importance of Battery Wraps"?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## mza786 (26/7/18)

Stosta said:


> Think that would be a great idea and very beneficial. Is the OP @mza786 happy for us to change the title to something like "The Importance of Battery Wraps"?


im happy with that

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (26/7/18)

mza786 said:


> im happy with that


Thanks @mza786 , 

Title changed and thread moved.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Resistance (26/7/18)

Ok you battery cell is nuked.do not try to re-use that sucker you might not have any time left to run.
Then if your positive pin moves up and down then your mod should be fine.the battery took the punishment in this case.
Now you need to heat the plastic with a hairdryer or heatgun but you need to be carefull with a heatgun it could ruin it more then try to push the plastic back down to fit the battery.
I hope this works for you.

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Modyrts (27/7/18)

The importance of battery wraps?


Personally i have never experienced issues with shorts and such however on my mech batteries even though my pro mech has a delrin insulated sleve around where the battery sits in the mod to prevent shorts i always make sure my wraps are in pristine condition. For my vw mods im not too bothered but replace them when desperately needed. 

Batgery wraps are inexpensive if you go for the plain ones or superhero ones which ive seen go at SirVape for R10 or so and Vapera Corner for R15 however if you want to splurge you can get a cool OBD wrap for about R50 a pair.

All in all its cheap and easy to install all you need is a hairdryer and a minute or so. And in the end it could save you hundreds if not thousands of rands... a finger or two... maybe even half of your face.

Play it safe. Always use protection and check for holes before use.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

